# NorthStar Adjustable Box Handle Problems ???



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

My Northstar Box Handle will no longer break. Any idea on what new part i would need? Any advise on how to take apart and fix would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

take it apart and remember how it went together, not hard to fix


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

tonyvlx said:


> My Northstar Box Handle will no longer break. Any idea on what new part i would need? Any advise on how to take apart and fix would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

shoot us a video showing where it wont catch and complete visual inspection


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>


I think it's part number 8 that gave me grief, the slot gets a bit worn out of shape and needs filing occaisionally.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Flush down the tube with a LOT of hot water, then spray a prodigious amount of lube


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Flush down the tube with a LOT of hot water, then spray a prodigious amount of lube


I allways lube my hydramatic handle, had it 8 years and sodered the grease nipple shut....

hey Aaron are grease nipples free for honerarily Tapers:jester: but hey changed fluid last year that's it, one fine handle


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

tonyvlx said:


> My Northstar Box Handle will no longer break. Any idea on what new part i would need? Any advise on how to take apart and fix would be appreciated. Thanks



Csrbuilding.ca has all the complete BeroXpert line.



Please call our tool tech Ryan, Monday - Friday 6 am - 1 pm he would be happy to assist you with your repair.

905 761 1002





Brad Kennedy

[email protected]

www.drywalldelivery.com



We sell and service Columbia, North Star, Level 5 and Tape Tech.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

The northstar handles are not hydraulic and don't need lubing. 

I've broken 3 of them. it's the long skinny brake rod that snaps. 4, 47. 
if you shake your handle around, do you hear the rod banging around loose in there?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

My tape tech gets loose every few years. Just a little screw/bolt needs tightening with a Allen key and it's back in order.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Columbia has a extendable handle (hydrareach) that is hydraulic. My Northstar Adjustar handle is mechanical.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Columbia has a extendable handle (hydrareach) that is hydraulic. My Northstar Adjustar handle is mechanical.


 my buddy has Columbia and said it wasn't too great which I thought was strange. Love them northstar ones though


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

What really got me and my buddy was he was having problems with his handle, called Columbia and was basically told it was his dealers situation to deal with. I thought for sure Columbia and that lot would wanna put it right themselves especially being like 30 minute drive away lol


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

MacDry said:


> my buddy has Columbia and said it wasn't too great which I thought was strange. Love them northstar ones though


Have him send it to me, I'll troubleshoot it for him :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I picked up a hydrareach a while ago, haven't used my TT since. The Colombia is lighter, feels sturdier even at full extension, and the brake requires less pressure. All a win as far as I am concerned.


----------



## tonyvlx (Feb 6, 2008)

Put the handle back together. Works great. Is there an adjustment to tighten up the break handle??


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

tonyvlx said:


> Put the handle back together. Works great. Is there an adjustment to tighten up the break handle??


It's the bolt on the very bottom of the brake.


----------

